# When should the IRS process my return?



## Purplebee (Dec 12, 2017)

I sent off my paper tax return from the UK approximately 6 weeks ago, i have been checking the IRS 'Wheres my refund' Site but it is still not giving me any updates. Do you think that there is likely just a backlog or should I be concerned that they actually haven't received it?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at almost any US newspaper the next few days (as the filing deadline approaches). The IRS is still processing some returns and refunds for 2020 taxes. 


https://wapo.st/3jCwsYw


Just a note, this article has been "gifted" so should be available for anyone who wishes to view it.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Situation is still so bad in-fact that the IRS was given direct hiring authority by OPM to fill 5000 positions across Austin, Ogden and Kansas City centers about a month ago.


----------

